# Duck



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

Who changed my avatar? ? Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

I think this is a fineable offense whoever changed my avatar to bdsm duck lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> I think this is a fineable offense whoever changed my avatar to bdsm duck lol



The court is in session and awaiting further details of the case of the Duck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The court is in session and awaiting further details of the case of the Duck!



It wasn't me fines master


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

I feel devdev must be the core of these conspiracies

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> I feel devdev must be the core of these conspiracies
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Yes! The duckmaster himself has said we must all channel our inner ducks! Its true judge 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It wasn't me fines master



Mmmmm I think it was you Stroodly Doodly! You are the only one that would do such a thing to the man you drives the main engine! But the court is deliberating as we speak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> I feel devdev must be the core of these conspiracies



That was my initial reaction but I have a feeling @devdev may have been framed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That was my initial reaction but I have a feeling @devdev may have been framed!




No framing here you honour, go look at the shoutbox the pink duck made it all happen 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

What the duck! @Gizmo that is one styling pic dude!

It really works for you, its even got ink, and a gimp outfit. This right here is a winner

My lady, I respectfully put it to you that I merely commented that the forum could benefit from some duckification. What the forum members do with such a suggestion is beyond my control

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> No framing here you honour, go look at the shoutbox the pink duck made it all happen



Ahhhhhh! The evidence is quite clear... it's just the fine that needs to be worked out now... 

Will discuss with the aggrieved!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Now all play nice while I pop out for a bite to eat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

But you royal highness Duck master! I was threatened with a Duck fine should I not participate 

Please accept these images of the rubber duck judge in all his glory as a token of appreciation for all the hard work you do fines master

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

*not sure which fines master the accused is talking to*


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> *not sure which fines master the accused is talking to*



The real one! Not the impostor  (Well the impostor in the first line and the real one in the second line) ????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (10/4/14)

What the quack is going on here?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> What the quack is going on here?



OMG! Another duck! They're everywhere! We should start doing an official Duckatar count


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/4/14)

i wos waiting for the fines master's avatar to become the judge duck !! just while he was having a bite to eat , of course .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i wos waiting for the fines master's avatar to become the judge duck !! just while he was having a bite to eat , of course .




Judge duck watches...even when he eats

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

Yeah this is going down well!

Again the duck has been up to no good. Well played @Die Kriek 


I will await the swine master's sanction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

Lol this is my life






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

Don't worry the F.M will give us all a group hug

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

johan said:


> Don't worry the F.M will give us all a group hug
> 
> View attachment 3655




Dammit why didn't I think of a ducky group hug

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/14)

I like the duck avatars.
People who log on here will think we are all kids discussing toys

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

I'm in

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/4/14)

ok mines done !! see who sqeaks first

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> ok mines done !! see who sqeaks first



LOL your new avatar! how does the song go: ....... rowan rowan rowan rowan?? ....... (not francis)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (10/4/14)

let the duckening commence

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

just waiting for @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/4/14)

nope , wont do it yet , gonna wait a bit more ..


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

johan said:


> just waiting for @Silver
> 
> View attachment 3657



Dammit you beat me to it I was just about to post the same thing haha 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

Oh and what about @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

I got dibs on the Metal Duck hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

Done!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

johan said:


> Oh and what about @Metal Liz
> 
> View attachment 3658


Gotcha johan, found the perfect rubber duckie hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

The thread should be renamed to FUGGLY DUCKLINGS

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Gotcha johan, found the perfect rubber duckie hahaha



Quick quacker you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Oi vey Dev, what did you start hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

your master plan has worked senor @devdev

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

Devdev look what you have done! The chaos. Order order! ! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/4/14)

This is me

Quack!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

I found one for @thekeeperza

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

Somebody is going to end up _Duck Confit_ when the F.M returns, just waiting for the first mini me duck pic to appear

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I found one for @thekeeperza
> 
> View attachment 3659


Perfect!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Hahaha there's gonna be troooooouble! Hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

and one for @annemarievdh




and @Oupa


??

And @SVS1000




and @andro 




PS: DUCKMASTER DEV, please move all duck posts to their own thread we are hijacking this one with our ducktasticness @devdev

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (10/4/14)

What do ducks get after they eat?

A bill !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Quack Quack, Quack, Quack and some more Quack...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

I leave you children alone for 5 minutes and all hell breaks loose!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

The Duck Thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (10/4/14)

Now who is the mother ducky?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (10/4/14)

WTD?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Thank you @Rob Fisher I asked duck master to move them but he didnt listen...his head must be under water 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/4/14)

I think it's @Stroodlepuff ... She's definitely the mother duck... But who is the drake?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Now now im innocent I swear. ..I blame the swans

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/4/14)

Now I'm feeling left out. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Now I'm feeling left out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Gazza channel you inner duck! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/4/14)

@Stroodlepuff There is always one black swan in the family

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (10/4/14)

I hope the judge has all his ducks in a row.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/4/14)

and were is the Mighty ducks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> I hope the judge has all his ducks in a row.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/4/14)

This is where @Gizmo got his idea from for the Amarula Juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> This is where @Gizmo got his idea from for the Amarula Juice



Heeheehee

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (10/4/14)

@Gazzacpt

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (10/4/14)

I wanted to join in this ducking festivities 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/4/14)

@Gazzacpt he's gone all ninja on us!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> I wanted to join in this ducking festivities
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk




Viva duckies viva

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/4/14)

Anyone fancy a Donald Duck... Let's see who knows cockney rhyming slang

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/4/14)

Enter the Ninja......

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

This should be Devs new avatar since he is always going to cross fit

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/4/14)

Too many Quacks!!!


----------



## Die Kriek (10/4/14)

What the duck happened here? It's all quacked up I tell you!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (10/4/14)

I found @Matthee's duckatar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

No "peeps" anymore, almost everybody upgraded to "ducks"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/4/14)

@Melinda

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

Note: everything is repairable with duck-tape

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (10/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Melinda


Diy duck

sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Diy duck
> 
> sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE



Nooooo LOL!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Melinda



yay you found one! I was looking for one for her but couldn't find the one that was just perfect! Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> yay you found one! I was looking for one for her but couldn't find the one that was just perfect! Well done



hahaha it was just plain duck luck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

The Judge is here...




Love the thread but someone needs to be paid for their sins!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tristan (10/4/14)

Old Mc Fisher had a farm hee ya hee ya ho, with a QUACK QUACK here and a QUACK QUACK there everywhere a QUACK QUACK, Old Mc Fisher had a farm hee ya hee ya ho.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Whoop whoop I'm innocent hahaha good luck on the deliberations honourable judge 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

.... and SUDDENLY

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

where is @devdev is he hiding?


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

Duck knows!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Judge is here...
> 
> View attachment 3674
> 
> ...



Good luck with the Deliberating you honour! I will gracefully accept any sentence that may (Or may not cuz you know im innocent) come my way

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Good luck with the Deliberating you honour! I will gracefully accept any sentence that may (Or may not cuz you know im innocent) come my way



Is it even possible to send a PayPal to yourself... 

sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Is it even possible to send a PayPal to yourself...
> 
> sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE



Nope probably not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (10/4/14)

Well thanks a lot guys, I was making such good progress

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (10/4/14)

Haha funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

Im back!

Yes I was at the box (Crossfit gyms are called boxes)

Hahahahahaha, i return to find mayhem all over the place. I do agree that I am deserving of a fine from the swine master for all of this mayhem

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

You and me both dev  twas good fun though

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> Im back!
> 
> Yes I was at the box (Crossfit gyms are called boxes)
> 
> Hahahahahaha, i return to find mayhem all over the place. I do agree that I am deserving of a fine from the swine master for all of this mayhem



Is that a confession? The jury are about sentence @Stroodlepuff so if you have anything to say in mitigation then now is the time to spill the beans!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

I plead in mitigation that:

* It was @Stroodlepuff 's idea
* I meant to call you the wine master, and accidentally hit S when pressing w and they are so close together on the keyboard that it came out as swinemaster (this happened twice by mistake)
* I was enticed by @Stroodlepuff into committing these various acts of poor behaviour
* I am but a simple person
* The evidence clearly shows that @Stroodlepuff moved the fan in the bedroom before pictures were taken
* I once knitted a jersey for a goldfish, and it died when I tried to make him try it on
* @Stroodlepuff screams like a girl, and it was all part of her evil plan to duckify the forum
* I buy stray cats Chicken McNuggets
* I respectfully submit that @Stroodlepuff should receive the harshest sanction imaginable, and that the judge will find no wrong doing on my part

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## annemarievdh (10/4/14)

Hahahahahaha freaking hilarious!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> I plead in mitigation that:
> 
> * It was @Stroodlepuff 's idea
> * I meant to call you the wine master, and accidentally hit S when pressing w and they are so close together on the keyboard that it came out as swinemaster (this happened twice by mistake)
> ...



And you were doing SO well until you brought up the fan defence and then everything just started to crumble... the jury are almost finished their deliberation and the rumour has it that for the first time in ecigssa history that two sinners are going to be found guilty! It's only a rumour mind you but were there is vapour there are coils!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ShaneW (10/4/14)

Can I put it to you... that it is possible... that the site was hacked by donalds cousin

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> but were there is vapour there are coils!



I don't even know what that means, but flip that is so funny, very, very clever Mr. Fisher!

I am surprised my charitable acts of giving stray cats cholestrol problems didn't result in a finding in my favour.

Guess @Stroodlepuff and I are going to vape tronk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (10/4/14)

You guys are killing me here!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> I don't even know what that means, but flip that is so funny, very, very clever Mr. Fisher!
> 
> I am surprised my charitable acts of giving stray cats cholestrol problems didn't result in a finding in my favour.
> 
> Guess @Stroodlepuff and I are going to vape tronk



Lol my surprise juice and nice labelling of his vape mail didnt seem to get me off the hook either! Was good fun guys! Loving all the new duckatars

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

So I go off for an hour and get back to all this!!! This is absolutely excellent hahahaha!!! Loving it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> I am surprised my charitable acts of giving stray cats cholestrol problems didn't result in a finding in my favour.



I have to say that that one line nearly saved you but the severity of the charges are such that it's a jury decision and one of the people on the jury doesn't even like cats... had I know that in the first place they would not have been invited to serve!

Stroods has even better arguments for leniency in that she was very clever in labelling my vape mail today and also included a surprise bottle of cheescake liquid.

But of course we digress and it's very clear that one @devdev and one @Stroodlepuff are as guilty as sin of all the charges of inciting a duck riot. And despite all the mitigating circumstances and kind gestures the court has no option but to pass a severe sentence as a warning to others who may be tempted to incite such an uprising again... it is the finding of this court that both are guilty without any reasonable doubt and the sentences are as follows!

Fining the Stroods in the conventional way just won't work for obvious reasons... so her sentence is to find something in her arsenal there and donate it to the PIF stocking.... @TylerD will take care of that...

??And the sentence for @devdev is an elephant!




I do hope this is a lesson to all... when Rob goes out or to eat his supper there must be behaviour beholden to gentlemen and ladies and not hooligans!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Ai yai captain I will see what I can do 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

The boss has spoken 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

What!?!? I was sanctioned by a non-cat loving person?!? What sort of a kangaroo court is this?

I appeal to the Fines Master to dismiss such a person from the committee, and treat contributions they may make with the utter contempt that they so rightly deserve

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> What!?!? I was sanctioned by a non-cat loving person?!? What sort of a kangaroo court is this?
> 
> I appeal to the Fines Master to dismiss such a person from the committee, and treat contributions they may make with the utter contempt that they so rightly deserve


Fully agree with you dude hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

yeah fortunately so do i... who doesn't like cats I mean seriously now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

I concur  let me put it to you that is disgraceful  I have a 20kg plus cat lying in his bed and snoring away... Oh wait no he's just a big cat stuck in a pittie's body hahaha  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I concur  let me put it to you that is disgraceful  I have a 20kg plus cat lying in his bed and snoring away... Oh wait no he's just a big cat stuck in a pittie's body hahaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



I have 4 of them... and ones pregnant... @devdev you can take a kitten instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

I agree - I love cats, even that little terror of yours at the VK headquarters @Stroodlepuff 

I have paid my fine My lady, (dis)honurable swinemaster @Rob Fisher - and I paid a little extra to get me off the hook for what I just said in this sentence.

BTW I don't buy stray cats McNuggets, but there is a herd of strays that live at the gym and I help the owner with some cat food now and again. We are going to get a cat trap and take them to the SPCA to be spayed, and then they can come back to the gym and be happy non-reproducing kattehs

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

This is awesome, vaping geniuses, kind heated people and animal lovers aswell!!!! Best forum EVER!!!! I LOVE THIS PLACE, it's home 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> BTW I don't buy stray cats McNuggets, but there is a herd of strays that live at the gym and I help the owner with some cat food now and again. We are going to get a cat trap and take them to the SPCA to be spayed, and then they can come back to the gym and be happy non-reproducing kattehs



Thats Awesome Dev!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

100% with you on that @Stroodlepuff! @devdev is one awesome individual with such a kind heart and wicked soul hehe 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek (10/4/14)

@devdev

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

Ain't that a fact lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> @devdev
> View attachment 3691



Yip its the best way! My cats love it when stock arrives! And I can bet one of them is sleeping in a box right now - let me go look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Pictures @Stroodlepuff hehehe please 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> What!?!? I was sanctioned by a non-cat loving person?!? What sort of a kangaroo court is this?
> 
> I appeal to the Fines Master to dismiss such a person from the committee, and treat contributions they may make with the utter contempt that they so rightly deserve



Oh big time... the non cat lover has been booted off the jury and been replaced by non other than my Baby Choo!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Die Kriek (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh big time... the non cat lover has been booted off the jury and been replaced by non other than my Baby Choo!
> 
> View attachment 3692


In a box. Proof of concept right there

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Awwww shes not in a box...I will catch her tomorrow though







A photo I took of her a couple of months ago:






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> I agree - I love cats, even that little terror of yours at the VK headquarters @Stroodlepuff
> 
> I have paid my fine My lady, (dis)honurable swinemaster @Rob Fisher - and I paid a little extra to get me off the hook for what I just said in this sentence.
> 
> BTW I don't buy stray cats McNuggets, but there is a herd of strays that live at the gym and I help the owner with some cat food now and again. We are going to get a cat trap and take them to the SPCA to be spayed, and then they can come back to the gym and be happy non-reproducing kattehs



You are a good man @devdev ! And you now have a credit you can use at anytime due to the excess you donated today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Awh @Rob Fisher baby choo is beautiful!!! Those eyes! Wow! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

Ahh shucks guys. You're gonna make me blush @Metal Liz @Stroodlepuff. I need to balance my karma, so being nice to animals makes me feel better

@Rob Fisher Baby Choo has amazing markings and the coolest eyes. What sort of breed is it? And @Stroodlepuff that katteh never comes to greet me when I visit. Instead I get stinky-katteh strutting around like a tart

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

@Stroodlepuff she is absolutely gorgeous!!!! The pic of her in the box is tooooooo cute! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

My big kittie comforting mom after my eye op... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

Hate to be the one to break it to you Lizzie, but you have a pretty irregular katteh right there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> Ahh shucks guys. You're gonna make me blush @Metal Liz @Stroodlepuff. I need to balance my karma, so being nice to animals makes me feel better
> 
> @Rob Fisher Baby Choo has amazing markings and the coolest eyes. What sort of breed is it? And @Stroodlepuff that katteh never comes to greet me when I visit. Instead I get stinky-katteh strutting around like a tart



lol yes shes a snob! but shes the one we think might be having little kattehs :/ yeah stinker doesnt like boxes so much - like I said shes strange!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> @Stroodlepuff she is absolutely gorgeous!!!! The pic of her in the box is tooooooo cute!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Hehe thank you  Not too bad looking for a street Kitty  of course she cant compare to a beautiful cat like Robs but I love her to pieces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> Hate to be the one to break it to you Lizzie, but you have a pretty irregular katteh right there


Don't duck around with my katteh hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

devdev said:


> @Rob Fisher Baby Choo has amazing markings and the coolest eyes. What sort of breed is it?



She is a Bengal @devdev which is a cross between an Asian Wild Leopard Cat and domestic cats... 5th generation now. She is one of the most amazing cats I have ever had... she is very much a one man cat and if I'm home she is with me... in a box next to me in my office or on the boat if I'm in the boat house playing with my tackle... and then at night we have her blankey between my wife and my pillows where she sleeps!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hehe thank you  Not too bad looking for a street Kitty  of course she cant compare to a beautiful cat like Robs but I love her to pieces



Don't we all just love our kitties! They are very special animals! It's actually quite strange to find so many cat lovers in one place...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hehe thank you  Not too bad looking for a street Kitty  of course she cant compare to a beautiful cat like Robs but I love her to pieces


They are both gorgeous babas! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

The others:

My boy marni






Devs favourite cleo:






And warrens old girl molly:








Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't we all just love our kitties! They are very special animals! It's actually quite strange to find so many cat lovers in one place...




Agreed! Love how each cat has such a unique personality especially when you have more than one in thr house. Marni my boy used to run at me jump up and lick my nose when I was still working for a boss and got home from work hes such a special  I always say hes gizmo in cat form haha

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

Meet rescue Katteh 1 - Maclean. He had a brother from the same litter, who sadly got knocked over because he ran into the street. His brother was Philby. Both came from the shelter with left eyes that were damaged from feline herpes when they were kittens.



This is ginger kitteh. He was supposed to be a female, and then grew a pair of balls. Whoops! His name is Burgess, or Jessie for short. 



Ginger katteh checking out my new fisheye lens


The neighbours cat, who eats anything and everything. She was called 'bug' by the kids next door, but I called her Blunt instead. She had a habit of peeing on everything, so she isn't that welcome anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

And so we go from ducks to cats.... all aboard the thread derailing train! Toot Tooooot!



Rob Fisher said:


> Don't we all just love our kitties! They are very special animals! It's actually quite strange to find so many cat lovers in one place...



I see a few patterns emerging here: Vaping, Cats & Rock music. Seems that is the average common interest lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Oh my word! I have to come visit! It's my kind of house! Cats everywhere!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

That first shot is awesome dev!!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh my word! I have to come visit! It's my kind of house! Cats everywhere!



Haha who me or dev? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt (10/4/14)

Ducks to cats in ten minutes eh? Maybe change the name of this thread to "Animals" lol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha who me or dev?



Both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (10/4/14)

Welcome to ecigssa, the forum for vapers, who dress up as ducks and post pictures of cats

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Hehe one big old trip round jhb 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Welcome to ecigssa, the forum for vapers, who dress up as ducks and post pictures of cats



Best description ever!!! Lol at least we all have fun

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

Hmm so do we change our avatars to cats now

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Oh dear

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Hahaha mmmm... I think the duckanator needs to answer that one 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

Mmmm pussy time!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

I have a small secret regarding kattehs though, all those kattehs live at my folks' place.

I don't have a live in cat with me sadly. Partly because I need the ability to lock up my place and travel if needs be, and because I also can't even manage to keep a pot plant alive. 

So tempted to kidnap cleo from VK, although she is a naughty katteh. Also she is a stinky katteh lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Hmm so do we change our avatars to cats now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



How about an avatar that has the best of both 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/4/14)

I shall refrain from getting into the details but I will say .. I have a few cats at home . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

We are definitely going to need more than that @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/14)

I say we keep the ducks for a while
These duck avatars are classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

I second that idea @Silver its been a very entertaining day and evening with all the ducks around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Sorry guys, but I have to bow out, I miss my vape it avatar  I shall however reintroduce metal duck again to achieve total duck zen when needed hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (10/4/14)

We've become so associated with our avatars that I can read through a thread as though hearing a conversation by just noticing the pictures in the peripheral. Getting me a wee bit confused having to glance at the avatars constantly. By that logic I shall reimburse Richard Feynman (my avatar) at 11 past 11 on the 11th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (10/4/14)

We also have a few felines running amok here.
Mistbesque Morning Star - my rat, cornish rex



My sons kittens Turbo and Sally
6 weeks old

??
and more recently



We also have an old girl Jasmine. She is almost 13 and struggling with cancer on her ears.??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Sorry about your old girl @thekeeperza... hope it gets sorted...  and your babas are all precious 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (10/4/14)

oi gizmo, here is the perfect duck for you

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (10/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Sorry about your old girl @thekeeperza... hope it gets sorted...  and your babas are all precious
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


The vet said there is nothing he can do really. She is too old to operate on. She has ointment that is put on to prevent any pain. Other than that she is happy and healthy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/4/14)

I have a coil building kitty







Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I have a coil building kitty



Too cute man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (11/4/14)

R.I.P. crazycat, you're missed every single day.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

Know how you feel @denizenx 

PS I fixed your 1mb picture. Reduced size.


----------



## annemarievdh (11/4/14)

You guys have some beautiful cats! I'm so jealous!

Spooky my best friend, 1998 to 2011. She died of a snake bite...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/4/14)

and Pipsie, my sister's cat, she is still with us since 1998. 

PS: She doesn't have a tail

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

She's beautiful @annemarievdh, i'm sorry for your loss though... it really is like loosing a family member when we loose our furry babas...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

she looks like a very playful little katteh (like Dev puts it hehehe)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> She's beautiful @annemarievdh, i'm sorry for your loss though... it really is like loosing a family member when we loose our furry babas...


She was my best friend. Will alwys miss her

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

Ahhhh so many awesome furchildren!

I too have lost some pretty awesome kattehs to old age and loss of health, Beautiful pics everyone. Keep em coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> she looks like a very playful little katteh (like Dev puts it hehehe)


Katteh or Kitteh is the Devdev approved method of referring to awesome kittys

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/4/14)

i love kitty cats ^ this one lives at a safari camp in Mozambique , has serious katitude , but for a wild animal brought up by humans it's a treasure .


This fella lived in the flat below me in Lusaka , he descided that i was a better food provider , but only when i had steak !! 


This little ginger fella came home with us from our local hardware store where my son found it living in a drain .


This ^ is my bastard cat , KATITUDE like an angry teenager , he was rescued from a barbed wire fence and the vet financed his wifes 2nd mercedes benze with the cash from him , his name is Peanut (from Geoff Dunham ) cos his tail is missing cos it got all F**Ked up .. 


here are just some of them watching kitty TV , (squirrels playing in a tree) the black and white , see below 



This is Mr Fluffy aka Tuxedo , he too is a rescue , he is special , pretty and watches himself in my wife's dressing table mirror ..and if you pick him up and hug him while screaming "it's so fluffy" he purrrs 

There are others - we have about 10 cats at home , all have been rescued in some way .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

Just love it!


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

Wow @Rowan Francis those cats all have such awesome characters. I love the markings on that wild one, and Katitude looks funny with the tongue sticking out. Good on your for having rescue kattehs - every cat is deserving of a human to look after them.

Funny how cats tend to choose their human assistant, and not the other way around

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## annemarievdh (11/4/14)

[QUOTE="devdev, post:Funny how cats tend to choose their human assistant, and not the other way around[/QUOTE]

That is so true! Even my friends cat chose me... haha much to her demise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (11/4/14)

crazycat never got a name as i adopted her from the girl housemate who was living in the communal digs i was staying in a few years back. seems the next door neighbours wife had passed away and he moved everyone but the cat away, so she used to come across to our yard and eat food there. she already had 2 cats of her own so i eventually took charge of feeding and housing her. she started of as demon cat, anytime you brought a foot with claw range it got clawed. her favourite snack was cheesy chicken viennas. if i had some in the fridge, she knew about it and i had to share

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

what the duck is going on here


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Riaz said:


> what the duck is going on here



They've all duck the ducks! now its Hello Kitty!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

Riaz said:


> what the duck is going on here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/4/14)

The ninja cat




Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Justin223 (11/4/14)

Afternoon everyone. Meet Fluffy.






Not happy with me. 





Sleeping

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Melinda (11/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Melinda



awwwww that's so cute!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin223 (12/4/14)

If it fits, I sits. Bath edition.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rex_Bael (12/4/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ET (12/4/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Zodiac (13/4/14)

Meet Chubby, my kids gave her the name as she is so furry, especially during winter

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/4/14)

Dad's back and he's warm .. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

i dont have a cat...... or a box :'(

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i dont have a cat...... or a box :'(


i dont have a cat or a duck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

I don't have a cat, a duck, or a box

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (8/5/14)

I don't have KFC 

(+10 points to the one who gets the reference)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/5/14)

by the way @devdev - i much prefer your new duck with a gun avatar than the granny with the gun 
Its more pleasing and it rocks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I don't have KFC
> 
> (+10 points to the one who gets the reference)



Kittens For Chuging ? 

i have no idea but im intrigued now....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/5/14)

devdev said:


> I don't have a cat, a duck, or a box



I have a cat and a box for you  Coco gave birth today

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have a cat and a box for you  Coco gave birth today


congrats on the new kittens  

my wife wants to know if everything was ok?

shes an animal lover haha


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> congrats on the new kittens
> 
> my wife wants to know if everything was ok?
> 
> shes an animal lover haha




Haha yip  She was a champion  all 4 are still alive so thats a good sign  will post a pic in a mo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/5/14)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/5/14)

cute


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/14)

So cute man!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/5/14)

Awh!!!! They are too nunus!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (10/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I don't have KFC
> 
> (+10 points to the one who gets the reference)



How about KAY FUN CAT?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (10/5/14)

Darth_V@POR said:


> How about KAY FUN CAT?




Also wrong. It's from an old KFC ad where the kids compare everything they did on holiday, each one says what the others said and adds something else, trying to be better, and the 5th kid just says he had KFC.





Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/5/14)

hahahah, i remember that one. classic advert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/5/14)

That was a classic ad as well as the one after that where KFC had a special on soft serve and the catch phrase was forgiveness cost 99c


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> congrats on the new kittens
> 
> my wife wants to know if everything was ok?
> 
> shes an animal lover haha




Update they all healthy happy babies  









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## annemarievdh (11/5/14)

Agejinne mamma!! So sweet


----------



## Riaz (11/5/14)

ahhhh man, so cute!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Their eyes are opening






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (21/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Their eyes are opening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That look! It says "I like you, I'll kill you last"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (21/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Their eyes are opening
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very cute

I hope they like to party

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Alex said:


> very cute
> 
> I hope they like to party



you leave my babies alone!!! hehe they so precious, starting to climb out the box and stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (21/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (21/5/14)

@Stroodlepuff , they are sooooo sweet!! Ow i wish


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/14)

@devdev 








Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (27/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @devdev
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O no look at all the fluffyness. Too fluffy, tooo fluffy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @devdev
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aawwwww, soooooo sweet !!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

@devdev, think it's time ducks got back in fashion?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (13/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> @devdev, think it's time ducks got back in fashion?


For the vape meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Found one for @thekeeperza

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## thekeeperza (13/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Found one for @thekeeperza
> 
> View attachment 6253


Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/6/14)

Think he is more of a


----------



## thekeeperza (13/6/14)

TylerD said:


> Think he is more of a
> View attachment 6255


Got to go with this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

done also found one for @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> done also found one for @BumbleBee


Hahaha, that's kewl man...... BumbleDuck hehehhe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> done also found one for @BumbleBee



Hahahahaha that is hilarious hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Done



ag pletty man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

I wanted to use this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Done


More ducks!


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> More ducks!



This use to be by duck. Given to me by @Stroodlepuff 
But needed a change

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/6/14)

Oh god not this again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> Oh god not this again


DO IT!!! 

For the @Gizmo 




For @Rowan Francis 




@Metal Liz 




Don't really know who this one fits, but it needs a home too 


??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

...._Don't really know who this one fits, but it needs a home too 

????_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/6/14)

there you go @Die Kriek  all done

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/6/14)

done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> done


That one's even better!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

I think @Gizmo should have this one:





Or this one:




Cuz you know... Vape King  ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> done



Now your a real vape sergeant


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I think @Gizmo should have this one:
> 
> 
> View attachment 6266
> ...



That's exelent @Stroodlepuff. And I love your duck


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I think @Gizmo should have this one:
> 
> 
> View attachment 6266
> ...



You know, that actually works!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> You know, that actually works!



If he doesn't change it I will

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

found one for @MurderDoll

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev (13/6/14)

All hail the power of the duck!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MurderDoll (13/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> found one for @MurderDoll
> 
> View attachment 6267




Ha ha!! 
That's awesome! 
Definitely making that my profile pic!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alex (13/6/14)

I decided to join the party

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## devdev (13/6/14)

Argggggggh DUCK FACE.

NO......................................................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Alex said:


> I decided to join the party


Oom @Rob Fisher, may I nominate this post for a fine

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (13/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Oom @Rob Fisher, may I nominate this post for a fine



As vice finesmaster (self appointed) I support this notion

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

Here Here!


----------



## devdev (13/6/14)

I can feel the excitement for the Mape Veet! 

Can't wait folks

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

Jip Jip cant wait!!


----------



## Riaz (13/6/14)

.............

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (13/6/14)

Riaz said:


> .............



shame man
maybe this'll help

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (13/6/14)

Alex said:


> shame man
> maybe this'll help


haha


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

@Riaz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Oom @Rob Fisher, may I nominate this post for a fine



It appears that before the full bench has even sat to discuss the ramifications of posting stinking duck faces on our beloved forums that the full legal might has to bought to bear otherwise carnage would follow with even more postings of duck faces!

Added to this whole fiasco the very nice vape stand has disappeared...

So it is the finding of the court that the accused (@Alex) is found guilty of section 34,2 of the penal code relating to duck faces and fined an elephant!



Your admission of guilt can be paid here... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/donate/


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

....served!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (13/6/14)

devdev said:


> Argggggggh DUCK FACE.
> 
> NO......................................................





Rob Fisher said:


> It appears that before the full bench has even sat to discuss the ramifications of posting stinking duck faces on our beloved forums that the full legal might has to bought to bear otherwise carnage would follow with even more postings of duck faces!
> 
> Added to this whole fiasco the very nice vape stand has disappeared...
> 
> ...



transaction successful

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/6/14)

Well, seeing as everyone is changing into ducks... I might as well follow suit. ??

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

@Alex hahahahahahahaha nooo this is too much lololololol ????????????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Who wants . . . . Psyduck?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (13/6/14)

It's about time the ducks make a comeback ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> It's about time the ducks make a comeback ??


That duck . . . it scares me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/14)

I like my new ducky, I think I'll keep him for a while  

Cheers @PeterHarris

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollypop (13/6/14)

I don't know what's up with all the ducks, but I'm in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## BigK (13/6/14)

Iron Duck

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/6/14)

i got one for @Chef Guest

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (13/6/14)

would love to join in again but i am never taking vapinrat away. once you've found perfection, everything else just pales by comparison

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/6/14)

denizenx said:


> would love to join in again but i am never taking vapinrat away. once you've found perfection, everything else just pales by comparison



Isn't there a ratduck somewhere.


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/6/14)

and @Zeki Hilmi , here's one for you too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i got one for @Chef Guest
> 
> View attachment 6304


Done!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

denizenx said:


> would love to join in again but i am never taking vapinrat away. once you've found perfection, everything else just pales by comparison


thats why me only have a corner duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

I have to ask though. WTF us up with all the ducks!?!?!?!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (13/6/14)

it's channel your inner zen duck day hahaha, a while ago @devdev started the whole duck epidemic and it spread like wildfire, now they've just decided that obviously we've strayed too far from our "inner zen-nis" and it's time to channel the duck again

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

What? With the whole release the quacken thing?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/14)

this is great.... but now I don't recognize anybody anymore

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> What? With the whole release the quacken thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Nope just ducks  

Lol Dev has always had a duck as a picture so one day he joked and said we must channel our inner ducks, I then changed mine and Giz's avatars and an epidemic started as you can see from the first post of this thread


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/6/14)

i'm the duck built with bricks... baksteen...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/6/14)

release the duck, become the duck and let the duck fly high  quaaaaaaack  

become one with the duck, oooooohhhhhmmmm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (13/6/14)

Lol. Its my take on chaos. But it seems every other month the ducks are released

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

It just makes everything a bid more interesting


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

i swear to tell the duck and nothing but the duck so help me duck......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

@baksteen8168

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> it's channel your inner zen duck day hahaha, a while ago @devdev started the whole duck epidemic and it spread like wildfire, now they've just decided that obviously we've strayed too far from our "inner zen-nis" and it's time to channel the duck again


I was looking for anything orange for my avatar for the WC (Go Holland!). Found the orange duckie, and I just had to. Obviously it's all @devdev's fault though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

@Darth_V@PER

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @baksteen8168
> 
> View attachment 6320
> View attachment 6321



Love it! which one should i use? mine or the proposed one?


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

devdev said:


> Lol. Its my take on chaos. But it seems every other month the ducks are released
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't mind releasing a duck into an oven. Slow cooked at 130c, then crisped up with a heat gun and served with an orange and black pepper sauce...

Then I'd release it into my face!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I wouldn't mind releasing a duck into an oven. Slow cooked at 130c, then crisped up with a heat gun and served with an orange and black pepper sauce...
> 
> Then I'd release it into my face!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


And now I'm hungry! That sounds goooood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/6/14)

mmmm yuuuuum!!!!! where's a droooooolyyyyy face when you need one!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

@Snape of Vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

Like this...






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

I like this one for Rob 




OR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/6/14)

Meh, closest I could find for me.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (13/6/14)

How about this one @crack2483 


??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> How about this one @crack2483
> View attachment 6324
> 
> ??



Age sweet!!!!


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

@johan 
this is the closest i can come to a blou wilde beest

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (13/6/14)

i like this one for @Rob Fisher 




and this one for @vaalboy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (13/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> @johan
> this is the closest i can come to a blou wilde beest


Not wildebeest but cape buffalo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

johan said:


> Not wildebeest but cape buffalo!


appologies.... i did search for buffalo aswell, but nada....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> @Darth_V@PER


Where are you finding all these cool duckies @PeterHarris? Quacks are us.com?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

ninja google skillz lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (13/6/14)

this is what i could find, which one should i choose?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (13/6/14)

@Riaz Definitely the first one


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Ohm @johan 




@Rooigevaar




@Smokyg 




And of course @Silver 


??

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (13/6/14)

LOL I'm not into "KOTS" country @Die Kriek

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (13/6/14)

Hahaha! Thats awesome! I was just going through the thread


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

johan said:


> LOL I'm not into "KOTS" country @Die Kriek


But it has a scarf and all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (13/6/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> @Riaz Definitely the first one


done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

@johan

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/6/14)

Funnies :A duck walks into a pharmacy and says, "Do you have any chapstick?" When the pharmacist hands it to him, the duck replies, "Thanks, just put it on my bill." 
Customer: How much is that duck?
Shopkeeper: Ten Rand.
Customer: Okay, could you please send me the bill?
Shopkeeper: I'm sorry, but you'll have to take the whole bird.
??


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Alternate option for @Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

hahahahahah im sorry..but






*Ohm* @johan 


oom ducky ??????

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollypop (13/6/14)

lol @Darth_V@PER 

Never heard the chapstick one before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

@Matthee *MAT*thee

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

Hahahaha Google is going to wonder, what the hell is all these South Africans goggling rubber duckies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (13/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you are cruel. At least let us have the recipe!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Damn, you are cruel. At least let us have the recipe!



I think @Matthee should have one of these:


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

or this one for @Matthee (Closest I could find to Reo)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

What about this one, who does this remind you off

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (13/6/14)

@Metal Liz One for you for next time the forum goes ducking crazy

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/6/14)

love it , except for the upside down cross

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (13/6/14)

FTFY:

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Metal Liz (13/6/14)

perfect!!!!  that's going into my vape file on the pc for the next ducking revolution hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/6/14)

The Ninja is back

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Damn, you are cruel. At least let us have the recipe!


Done

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Done
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Awesome, can't wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

@Matthee has gone duck! We have conquered!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

woohoo!!!!! I never thought we would conquer him

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

Winner Winner Duck Dinner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

@Rob Fisher 

Dear Honorable Fines master, i would here by like to plead by you my case. my case of which i feel that it is seemingly unfair that after presented with a vast variety of "ducks" to chose from, Ohm @johan has resisted the urge to comply. Now this could be that resistance is measured in Ohms, but i refuse to believe that this is the only reason.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (13/6/14)

Defence: no suitable ducking duck available.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

johan said:


> Defence: no suitable ducking duck available.


and now?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (13/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> and now?
> 
> View attachment 6350



Good I'l do the ducking duck

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

thanks Ohm Johan, @Rob Fisher the case with Ohm Johan has been settled...

but here is a list you might want to follow up on.....


----------



## Ollypop (13/6/14)

I'm surprised and disappointed that Duck isn't one of the mood options...

.. and also that there isn't a duck medal..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> thanks Ohm Johan, @Rob Fisher the case with Ohm Johan has been settled...
> 
> but here is a list you might want to follow up on.....



Ooooo.... let's see how many are still non-ducks by the morning!


----------



## Alex (13/6/14)

Ok, I'm officially over this duck thing, time to bring some order to this place again.


----------



## ET (13/6/14)

Alex said:


> Ok, I'm officially over this duck thing, time to bring some order to this place again.



so you decide to deploy the weapons of mass disduction?


----------



## Alex (13/6/14)

denizenx said:


> so you decide to deploy the weapons of mass disduction?



Indeed


----------



## Silver (14/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> it's channel your inner zen duck day hahaha, a while ago @devdev started the whole duck epidemic and it spread like wildfire, now they've just decided that obviously we've strayed too far from our "inner zen-nis" and it's time to channel the duck again



This was so well explained @Metal Liz !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/6/14)

Lol guys and gals
What a good read
Seems I missed the epicentre of the duck volcano
Was so busy most of yesterday that I didnt see all the duckination. 
When i looked properly this morning I had a good chuckle reading the past few pages!

Just shows how a single arbitrary theme like ducks can be turned into something fun and hilarious. 
Fascinating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/6/14)

*No Big Deal, Just A Video Of 100,000 Ducks Stampeding At Once*

http://elitedaily.com/humor/massive-stream-ducks-blocks-street-thailand-video/633990/??

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris (17/6/14)

the power of the duck, is something no one wants to duck with!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *No Big Deal, Just A Video Of 100,000 Ducks Stampeding At Once*
> 
> http://elitedaily.com/humor/massive-stream-ducks-blocks-street-thailand-video/633990/??



Is that how the next vape meet's gona look like ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

Saw that video. Laughed my arse off! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Saw that video. Laughed my arse off!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Still waiting for that recipe, Sir?


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Still waiting for that recipe, Sir?


Damn! Thought I'd escaped that one! Will post it soon.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

Hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

And another one...


----------



## BumbleBee (30/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rowan Francis (31/7/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/14)

So there is a severe lack of Duck on this forum since the duckinator is bunking!!!

It
is
time
to...


RELEASE ALL THE QUACKINS!!!!!! You guys know what to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (4/11/14)

hey ive been quacking since 1996

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

WooHoo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

Calling @devdev .....


----------



## Melinda (4/11/14)

@devdev where's the DUCKS!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/14)

I dont see enough Ducks yet...

@annemarievdh @Rowan Francis @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/14)

I found the perfect one for @Marzuq

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I found the perfect one for @Marzuq
> 
> View attachment 14575



im kinda lost in this thread. @Stroodlepuff you will have to explain


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> im kinda lost in this thread. @Stroodlepuff you will have to explain



Just change your avatar to the one provided and all will fall into place  every once in a while the forum gets turned into a ducky paradise to see how many members change their profile pics to ducks in honour of the great and mighty duckinator @devdev its an old joke as he used to always have his profile pic as a giant rubber ducky and when it changed there was an uproar - legend says that without the presence of ducks on the forum the server will crash and all will be lost!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris (4/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just change your avatar to the one provided and all will fall into place  every once in a while the forum gets turned into a ducky paradise to see how many members change their profile pics to ducks in honour of the great and mighty duckinator @devdev its an old joke as he used to always have his profile pic as a giant rubber ducky and when it changed there was an uproar - legend says that without the presence of ducks on the forum the server will crash and all will be lost!


hence the reason i always have a little duck in my avatar...... "you're welcome!"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/14)

PeterHarris said:


> hence the reason i always have a little duck in my avatar...... "you're welcome!"



And in your signature

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just change your avatar to the one provided and all will fall into place  every once in a while the forum gets turned into a ducky paradise to see how many members change their profile pics to ducks in honour of the great and mighty duckinator @devdev its an old joke as he used to always have his profile pic as a giant rubber ducky and when it changed there was an uproar - legend says that without the presence of ducks on the forum the server will crash and all will be lost!



of course i am game 
now if only i knew why you felt that particular duck is perfect for me lol


----------



## Wesley (4/11/14)

Aaaaaaaaaaaah

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> of course i am game
> now if only i knew why you felt that particular duck is perfect for me lol



Hahaha because of your minion avatar

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> of course i am game
> now if only i knew why you felt that particular duck is perfect for me lol


coz it's Goofy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hahaha because of your minion avatar



all done

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/11/14)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

Here's one a certain Sir might like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/11/14)

done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

Something for @Alex 




or if you prefer to stick closer to your theme

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Something for @Alex
> 
> View attachment 14594
> 
> ...



Duck face counts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/11/14)

I'll join you guys now now, just need to get my duck's in a row 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev (4/11/14)

I am with you in spirit - a stressed duck is a good representation of things at current

Thanks for remembering to duckify this place - YOU GUYS ROCK!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/11/14)

I can't play ninja duckie is on my pc at home


----------



## Alex (4/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I can't play ninja duckie is on my pc at home


here you go

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> here you go
> 
> View attachment 14600


Thank you sir


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thank you sir


You're most welcome


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

@Metal Liz are you in?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/11/14)

In on the hunt...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/11/14)

Am I to late for the Ducky Party

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Am I to late for the Ducky Party


nope, right on time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Am I to late for the Ducky Party


haha, that ducky is perfect for you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> haha, that ducky is perfect for you



Ow, and why would that be


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ow, and why would that be


Must be the avo dip

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (4/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Must be the avo dip



Aaaa man!! Dead give away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

How about this one @Wesley ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley (5/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> How about this one @Wesley ?
> 
> View attachment 14689


Brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## exodus (5/11/14)

What the hell, I will join. Bat Duck of course!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (5/11/14)

@BumbleBee may i join?


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

vaalboy said:


> Just for @johan


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @BumbleBee may i join?


Absolutely @kimbo, the more the merrier


----------



## kimbo (5/11/14)

hope this is ok  For the stressed out duck


----------



## vaalboy (5/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 14701



Pity - vid was removed on FB.


----------



## phanatik (5/11/14)

where do you get the duckies? I want in!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

kimbo said:


> hope this is ok  For the stressed out duck


Great duck, but @devdev has that one already


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

phanatik said:


> where do you get the duckies? I want in!!!


www.google.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (5/11/14)

Ok I am in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (5/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Great duck, but @devdev has that one already



i saw. hope this one woks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

phanatik said:


> where do you get the duckies? I want in!!!


maybe this one can work


----------



## phanatik (5/11/14)

i got some... how do i attach to this forum?


----------



## phanatik (5/11/14)

How About this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

phanatik said:


> How About this?
> 
> View attachment 14704


i like it it certainly qualifies


----------



## phanatik (5/11/14)

I found one that's more...appropriate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (5/11/14)




----------



## kimbo (5/11/14)

@Alex

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (5/11/14)

Alrighty...I'll join in - the DuckToo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Quack quack....

Ducky duck @devdev - where are you?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mo P (5/11/14)

New to all this, but I'm a duck as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/11/14)

cockadoodle *cough* Quack! 


* What did the chicken say to the duck? *

Whatever u do don't cross that road...you'll never hear the end of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 14701



Why am I not allowed to see the video? Now I can't ***** you bitches!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Danny (5/11/14)

Finally I found a froggy duck!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)

Myne is grooter as joune!!

I Win

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (5/11/14)

devdev said:


> I am with you in spirit - a stressed duck is a good representation of things at current
> 
> Thanks for remembering to duckify this place - YOU GUYS ROCK!



Joe just saw a duck  ... @devdev its been too long bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)




----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)

LMFAO Trip Down memory lane


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Once again - we are all slowly becoming duckified
Great for the spirit and to quack things up a bit

Just sorry for the new members that join and see all the ducks moving and shaking around.

They must think we are one crazy bunch of vaping ducks...

Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (5/11/14)

Silver said:


> Once again - we are all slowly becoming duckified
> Great for the spirit and to quack things up a bit
> 
> Just sorry for the new members that join and see all the ducks moving and shaking around.
> ...



I can totally see someone checking out the forum going....."WTF? It seems vaping drives people insane."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (5/11/14)

Silver said:


> Once again - we are all slowly becoming duckified
> Great for the spirit and to quack things up a bit
> 
> Just sorry for the new members that join and see all the ducks moving and shaking around.
> ...


This duckification has thrown me off a bit 

I have become familiar with the avatars of many members and use that as a way to know who is posting in a thread. All these ducks have got me doing double takes now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Matt (6/11/14)

Behold the duck 
It does not cluck. 
A cluck it lacks. 
It quacks. 
It is specially fond. 
Of a puddle or pond. 
When it dines or sups, 
It bottoms ups.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (6/11/14)

Duck mode engage!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (28/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 16247


I see elmo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> I see elmo


someone has to keep an eye on the duck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (11/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/3/15)

Cute!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

